# May be purchasing an 88. Have a question



## SKap (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm looking at an 88 Z31 NA. It has a transmission swap from an auto to a manual. Also have the leather seats replaced with cloth. And finally 170k miles on it. Body is in great shape. Just wanted to get thoughts on a trans swap?


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

is it comp[leted


----------

